# GFNY May 19, 2013 Are you happy with your training / preparedness?



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

So, are you happy with your training / preparedness?

I go back and forth, as not too many long rides this year, but have had some quality intense rides and a couple of 3000 mi years preceding. Did GFNY (and others ) in the two previous years.


----------



## artie159 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am happy so far, I am in much better shape than I was last year. My training is coming along and I feel pretty good.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Fairly. I have done three rides over 70 miles so far this year, including one GFNY training ride. One more big one this weekend I think.


----------



## Montyaloofah (Mar 14, 2012)

Good luck to you. I did the GFNJ past 2 years. Save yourselves for the climbs. Buddy up with people. Enjoy the scenery.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Montyaloofah said:


> Good luck to you. I did the GFNJ past 2 years. Save yourselves for the climbs. Buddy up with people. Enjoy the scenery.


Thanks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

How much does it cost to race in Gran Fondo? Their website says $400+.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rkdvsm said:


> How much does it cost to race in Gran Fondo? Their website says $400+.


I did it awhile ago and think around 275 for an early registration. Does come with an unwanted jersey but hey its a souvenir.


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

I paid $200 registering a day after last years's event, which is still a lot, though not as much as the more recent prices.
GFNJ is a great event, I've done it the last two years, and it is well run, just as challenging and MUCH easier logistically for the riders.
The Hotel I stayed in is less than a 1/4 mile from the start, which is also the finish ( a plus compared to NY), close to many good restaurants a Walgreens , a Dunkin Donuts, starbucks etc.
GFNJ is a great event.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Going through the magazine and am really getting psyched about this. Not "racing" it but seems like a great event.


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

...did some indoor training with intervals ( an hour and a half )
Sat. night and a quick (intense hour w 1100 feet of climbing) short ride this afternoon.
I'm hoping intensity will do it for me this year, rather than a greater volume of training.


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

So I finished the event, not too much worse for the wear, except for being wet (rained all day, driving rain at times, Bear Mt descent especially), and a good amount of knee pain ( never really had any knee issues before). I wonder if the lack of long rides in training is the cause of said pain, or could it be a new fit done in the preceding 6 weeks or so. Or both?

Apparently there were only 2229 finishers, which sounds quite the low number, as there were supposed to be 7000 participants. 
How many did not show or did not finish because of the weather?
Is it possible 4771 people bailed out in one way or another, or was the 7000 number an exaggeration?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

blitespeed said:


> So I finished the event, not too much worse for the wear, except for being wet (rained all day, driving rain at times, Bear Mt descent especially), and a good amount of knee pain ( never really had any knee issues before). I wonder if the lack of long rides in training is the cause of said pain, or could it be a new fit done in the preceding 6 weeks or so. Or both?
> 
> Apparently there were only 2229 finishers, which sounds quite the low number, as there were supposed to be 7000 participants.
> How many did not show or did not finish because of the weather?
> Is it possible 4771 people bailed out in one way or another, or was the 7000 number an exaggeration?


From what I heard there were only about 3600 people registered. Think about it did you see any bibs numbered much higher than 3600? 

And I am sure a fair number of people bailed or could not finish.


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

You're right I didn't see any numbers higher than that, and those "high" number corrals looked very sparse as I got up to my 2000-2500 corral


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

blitespeed said:


> You're right I didn't see any numbers higher than that, and those "high" number corrals looked very sparse as I got up to my 2000-2500 corral


I was actually in that rear corrall, not due to my age but a couple of the people I was riding with. It was quite crowded. But I did not see a single number over 3700 IIRC.


----------

